

MoMo: Ensuring Reliable Access To Water With Open Source Hardware - janineyoong
http://octopart.com/blog/archives/2013/12/momo-%252D-ensuring-reliable-access-to-water-in-the-developing-world

======
stuff4ben
This is a great example of using our talents for the greater good of society.
Would love to work on something like this rather than yet another enterprise
CRUD app for people who don't like Excel.

